# Tax and all sorts of other questions



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi everyone

We are a british couple currently living in the UAE but have a potential opportunity to move to India with work (Uttar Pradesh region).

So, firstly what are the income tax implications for foreigners working in India (presume we will gain work/residency visas on sponsorship from employer). What is the current level of income tax and is there any way foreigners can avoid paying tax?

Are there accommodation compounds for westerners, is there a choice of apartments and houses and what are approximate costs for 1 or 2 bed properties (rental). We will ship our stuff from Dubai and assume properties are generally unfurnished.

General cost of living, supermarkets, bills.

ANY information about lifestyle, cost of living, ease of living would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------

